# Ford goes all in on autonomous vehicles with new factory



## bonum exactoris (Mar 2, 2019)

BY SASHA LEKACH 17 HOURS AGO
Ford hasn't shied away from the prospect of robo-cars.

Back in 2017, Ford brought on autonomous vehicle startup Argo AI to develop a self-driving program with plans to provide a self-driving taxi service in several cities by 2021.

It's been testing in Miami, Washington, D.C., Detroit, and maybe soon in Austin. Its cars can be spotted testing autonomous food deliveries in Miami. Autonomous pizza, anyone?

https://mashable.com/article/ford-autonomous-vehicles-factory-argoai/#XZedeaC19aqA


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Hopefully Ford can survive the losses from SDC. They’re going to be dropping almost all their cars which leaves them shrunk down to being mostly a truck and suv maker.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Hopefully Ford can survive the losses from SDC. They're going to be dropping almost all their cars which leaves them shrunk down to being mostly a truck and suv maker.


Or maybe...
IF self driving cars ever hit the streets... this will BE THE ONLY DEMOGRAPHIC LEFT TO SELL CARS TO!

No true story bro...

You can't hire an SDV to take fishing or go hunting in,


----------

